# Elevation mask 2.0



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Evening all,

Quick Q if I may?

Anyone on here wear/use the mask and if so what are you reviews?

I'm looking at building on my cardio e.g. outdoor running (instead of treadmill).

Going to the gym 3-4 times a week and purely doing weights and feel I need to improve on my overall cardio.

Any help will be most appreciative.

Cheers,

NDW


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

They're not really any use at all. In no way do they replicate altitude training


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> They're not really any use at all. In no way do they replicate altitude training


Have you used one ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

NDW said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Quick Q if I may?
> 
> ...


Ive got one mate as you can see lol, its wicked !! You really feel your lungs working hard and even though ive only used it a few times so far my last run without it on felt so easy compared to normal runs.

Cardio is a very important thing to me so even if it helped 1% it would be worth it but as it goes i think it helps alot !!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I had a power breathe with is the same concept. Training mask boasts on the website that it's like altitude training, which is incorrect, this just makes it harder to breathe but what you breathe in has the same amount of oxygen. The point of altitude training is that there is less oxygen therefore making you produce more red blood cells. There isn't any scientific evidence that it works, also there is no link between a stronger diaphragm and an improved cardio system. I'm a runner and it would be even more beneficial to me than you if we had something that would replicate altitude training but sadly it isn't the case.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> I had a power breathe with is the same concept. Training mask boasts on the website that it's like altitude training, which is incorrect, this just makes it harder to breathe but what you breathe in has the same amount of oxygen. The point of altitude training is that there is less oxygen therefore making you produce more red blood cells. There isn't any scientific evidence that it works, also there is no link between a stronger diaphragm and an improved cardio system. I'm a runner and it would be even more beneficial to me than you if we had something that would replicate altitude training but sadly it isn't the case.


Lol how would it be more beneficial to you than me because your a runner ?? Well i use it as well as other pro fighters who i train with as well as top ufc guys who all use them and think it helps them !

Alot of people say they dont work but they always end up not even having one :wacko:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

NDW said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Quick Q if I may?
> 
> ...


Get one mate and see if it helps you ! I know people who actually have them and they all love them !


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are brill!

help 10 fold as jon said


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Jon-Kent,

Thanks for your replies mate.

I ended up purchasing one, and you certainly notice a difference. I'm only starting light and the before/after feel is superb!

Can I ask what sort of exercises you do with your mask? and how long it took for you to notice major differences?

Cheers,

NDW


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

NDW said:


> Jon-Kent,
> 
> Thanks for your replies mate.
> 
> ...


Haha told you mate ! I use it on my runs or during pad work. Even a good quick walk is hard with it on mate. Think it was only 2 runs or so with it on before i went for 1 without it and felt much easier !


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

just seen you can hire a proper altitude kit on e bay for £175 per month, that would be good every once in a while

any of tha masks around make it harder to breath, thats it, you still get the same oxygen % in

they work for mma fighters and the like who are put under pressure to breath harder, and do make the lungs work harder

but it isnt the same thing as altitude training


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol how would it be more beneficial to you than me because your a runner ?? Well i use it as well as other pro fighters who i train with as well as top ufc guys who all use them and think it helps them !
> 
> Alot of people say they dont work but they always end up not even having one :wacko:


Because being fitter is more important in running. It isn't like there are any other facets of the sport you can improve on. If you like to believe it helps you that is good but after researching about it, owning a power breathe which is the same thing, I've realised it's nonsense. You won't find any scientific evidence for it. Most of your guys in the UFC with it on their trunks are being paid for that. It obviously does make training harder but the benefit isn't there.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

The main positive for the mask is that it simulates the conditions the wearer would be in in an MMA fight when they have another fighter sprawled on top of them and restricting their breathing by being on top of their face.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

gb666 said:


> The main positive for the mask is that it simulates the conditions the wearer would be in in an MMA fight when they have another fighter sprawled on top of them and restricting their breathing by being on top of their face.


Or being choked :sad: lol


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Jon-Kent,

used it for the first time today mate! What a piece of kit! Only did small amounts of cardio as I didn't want to think I was billy big bol***ks and try to much. But chuffed with the results!

cheers for your help.

Nathan


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

NDW said:


> Jon-Kent,
> 
> used it for the first time today mate! What a piece of kit! Only did small amounts of cardio as I didn't want to think I was billy big bol***ks and try to much. But chuffed with the results!
> 
> ...


Haha glad you liked it mate ! Im using it on the 2nd to highest setting and its fcuking horrible lol. Just build up slowly mate and make sure you leave it on till you've fully recovered !


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeh will do cheers mate. It's hard going, taking it off after 20 mins is heaven!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Is there any reason for why the mask is necessery?

is there a specific cardio event you are training for?

Thread reminded me of this:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RS4 said:


> Never thought of buying one of these, interesting people say there is no benefit of them backed up by science. Imo HIIT hill sprints and long runs with a weighed vest on are great for improving cardio, thats what most of us guys in the military do to improve or running and leg strength amongst other things.


The people that say they dont work never end up having one funnily enough mate lol. Trust me they work and you wouldnt be able to do many hill sprints with it on to begin with !


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Finally got round to getting one. How hard is the breathing supposed to be? Set it to 18,000 feet and TBH it was easier than expected.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There was a debate on the powerbreathe many years ago on this board.

Some were making all kinds of claims, but although I do not own one and never will, I fail to see the logic of how it would work.

Inspiration training to me would be similar to a carnival clown blowing up balloons and suggesting they improve cardio function.

Again, I really fail to see how this would be productive limiting breathing.

Yah, some suggest more GH boosting from it, but if you want to mimic altitude training, get one of those beds that mimic altitude.

Or, train in the mountains.

HIIT, or better yet Tabata training, if you want some of the results you are looking for. Below is how effective it is:

Tabata Training was developed by Izumi Tabata (imagine that) at the National Institute of Fitness and Sports in Tokyo, Japan. They did a study on comparing the effects of moderate intensity endurance(aerobics) and high endurance intermittent training(tabata training intervals) on VO2 max and anerobic capacity.

To cut to the results of the study: the moderate intensity group training program produced a significant increase in VO2 max of about 10%, but had no effect on anaerobic capacity. The high intensity group improved their VO2 max by about 14% while anaerobic capacity improved by 28%. The study was done over a six week period. Both groups working out 5 days per week.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bit did they take into account the increase in training effort as you look in the mirror and pretend your Bane


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> The people that say they dont work never end up having one funnily enough mate lol. Trust me they work and you wouldnt be able to do many hill sprints with it on to begin with !


I don't have a 'training mask' but I do have a power breathe which is the same, it's just one isn't fastened to your face. You assume you're benefiting because it seems you're working harder but that is a completely flawed way to look at it, your output is actually less when you inhibiting your breathing because you can't work as hard and stress your body as much.

You can get the same effect as training mask without having to fork out anyway, tie a sock round your face or only breathe through your nose or gritted teeth!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got asthma, it's like having a mask on 24/7!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't have a 'training mask' but I do have a power breathe which is the same, it's just one isn't fastened to your face. You assume you're benefiting because it seems you're working harder but that is a completely flawed way to look at it, your output is actually less when you inhibiting your breathing because you can't work as hard and stress your body as much.
> 
> You can get the same effect as training mask without having to fork out anyway, tie a sock round your face or only breathe through your nose or gritted teeth!


You dont think they work but i think it helps me with my mma so we can go back and forth all day a month after we 1st talked about it.

People are saying they've just bought one and are asking questions about using it ! They dont want you coming in waving your bits of paper about saying they dont work lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

gb666 said:


> Finally got round to getting one. How hard is the breathing supposed to be? Set it to 18,000 feet and TBH it was easier than expected.


Is that the setting it comes allready on mate ? Its not super hard just wearing it but go for a run wearing it or something and its enough on the lower setting lol


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

jon-kent said:


> Is that the setting it comes allready on mate ? Its not super hard just wearing it but go for a run wearing it or something and its enough on the lower setting lol


Followed instructions in manual so that it has single holed cap and one of the valves switched round to shut off air coming in. Tried it again yesterday sled dragging and I could feel it working. A bit claustrophobic springs to mind..lol Been in contact with the makers as one of the valves does look right. Waiting for a reply.

How are you cleaning yours?



ellisrimmer said:


> I don't have a 'training mask' but I do have a power breathe which is the same, it's just one isn't fastened to your face. You assume you're benefiting because it seems you're working harder but that is a completely flawed way to look at it, your output is actually less when you inhibiting your breathing because you can't work as hard and stress your body as much.
> 
> You can get the same effect as training mask without having to fork out anyway, tie a sock round your face or only breathe through your nose or gritted teeth!


The PB and training mask are two completely different training tools in terms of how they make you feel. I have a PB device and do use it regularly.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> I had a power breathe with is the same concept. Training mask boasts on the website that it's like altitude training, which is incorrect, this just makes it harder to breathe but what you breathe in has the same amount of oxygen. The point of altitude training is that there is less oxygen therefore making you produce more red blood cells. There isn't any scientific evidence that it works, also there is no link between a stronger diaphragm and an improved cardio system. I'm a runner and it would be even more beneficial to me than you if we had something that would replicate altitude training but sadly it isn't the case.


All the gear, no idea


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

It may not give the full body the effect of high altitude training but it restricts air input, making the lungs work harder with it on giving improvement when not wearing it.

A bit like doing pull-ups with a weighted vest, do 10 reps with 10kg vest on for a month, then see how easy 10+ reps are without it on.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@gb666

Yeah thats 2nd to top mate, thats the setting i use and its hard ! So your either super fit or its fcuked lol. Im just wiping mine down with a wet wipe.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

strongr said:


> It may not give the full body the effect of high altitude training but it restricts air input, making the lungs work harder with it on giving improvement when not wearing it.
> 
> A bit like doing pull-ups with a weighted vest, do 10 reps with 10kg vest on for a month, then see how easy 10+ reps are without it on.


Exactly this ! ^^^^


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

jon-kent said:


> @gb666
> 
> Yeah thats 2nd to top mate, thats the setting i use and its hard ! So your either super fit or its fcuked lol. Im just wiping mine down with a wet wipe.


Will try those wipes cheers. First run out tomorrow for a pure cardio session tomorrow.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

strongr said:


> It may not give the full body the effect of high altitude training but it restricts air input, making the lungs work harder with it on giving improvement when not wearing it.
> 
> A bit like doing pull-ups with a weighted vest, do 10 reps with 10kg vest on for a month, then see how easy 10+ reps are without it on.


Do all your training first thing the night after 10 pints for a month and then see how easy training is after that!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Do all your training first thing the night after 10 pints for a month and then see how easy training is after that!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

gb666 said:


> Will try those wipes cheers. First run out tomorrow for a pure cardio session tomorrow.


Haha good luck mate ! Let me know how you get on !


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

jon-kent said:


> Haha good luck mate ! Let me know how you get on !


Went ok, only downside was the mask getting lots of "liquid" from expelled air/sweat in it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

gb666 said:


> Went ok, only downside was the mask getting lots of "liquid" from expelled air/sweat in it.


Yeah i get that mate ! Have to tip it out after lol


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

I might have a look at getting one of these. I know a lot of people are saying that they don't mimic proper altitude training, but I want to get into MMA in the next few months, so think that this will probably help me out with improving my breathing..


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Kneller said:


> I might have a look at getting one of these. I know a lot of people are saying that they don't mimic proper altitude training, but I want to get into MMA in the next few months, so think that this will probably help me out with improving my breathing..


Agree no mimicking altitude and that's were they went wrong with the naming of the product. They do help with teaching you to breath much deeper and slower under resistance. Preferring to use mine on the bike at the moment.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Evening all, been a while since I posted on this thread. Its good to see that the elevation mask has again improved and theyve added an extra head strap for extra stability. I did find whilst running with it that it wasnt brilliant for keeping on the face


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

For £65 I'd rather do what @ellisrimmer said and wrap a sock around my face


----------

